# White DoTS official World Record by Andrea Javier



## TimMc (Feb 6, 2011)

Andrea solved the White DoTS at the Perth Summer Open 2011 in record time!






This puzzle is based off the Cubedron which were both invented by Dr Pantazis Houlis of MindStrat Puzzles.

Small disclaimer: The use of the word _official_ here does not imply that it's a WCA WR. It was just officially a lot of fun ^_^

Tim.


----------



## M4rQu5 (Feb 6, 2011)

Aw, so cute laff.


----------



## Maniac (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey look, it's that chipmunk-looking kid from the 6.77 video!


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 6, 2011)

Maniac said:


> Hey look, it's that chipmunk-looking kid from the 6.77 video!



Lol Timajor


----------



## TimMc (Feb 7, 2011)

Maniac said:


> Hey look, it's that chipmunk-looking kid from the 6.77 video!


 
In yet another WR video with the puzzle in hand... <.<

Timi.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 7, 2011)

A girl with a WR? Are you sure that's legal? ;p

Nice solve, although I have no idea what this puzzle is or how hard it is to figure out/solve, or what would be a good time.


----------



## TimMc (Feb 7, 2011)

qqwref said:


> I have no idea what this puzzle is or how hard it is to figure out/solve, or what would be a good time.



Same. There's this Cubedron tutorial but I'm not sure how relevant it is to the White DoTS puzzle...

Tim.


----------

